# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R7 - proljetno-ljetna rasprodaja - UTISCI

## Mukica

:Smile:  eto mene radoznale...

zanima me kak vam je bilo?
jel imate kakvih primjedbi, pohvala...prijedloga???

----------


## bucka

meni bilo super i bas mi je drago sto sam sudjelovala u vasoj rasprodaji!!!!! biljezim se za volontiranje i za slijedeci put!!!  :Wink:  
 super ste cure sve izorganizirale i stvarno vam svaka cast!!!! :D 
mene uzasno zanima da li imate podatke kolko se toga u postotcima prodalo-50%,60%,vise ili manje??  :Grin:  
zao mi je sto nisam vidjela ms.ivy-kojoj navodno muffini vire iz usta!!!!
 :Grin:  
jos jednom,sve pohvale!!!!(nemam stvarno niti jednu primjedbu)!!!!

----------


## ms. ivy

od muffina ni traga ni glasa kad sam ja došla... znaš, apri je bila od jutra...   :Wink:  

ne znam kako je funkcioniralo do 13, mislim da smo poslije dobro radile.

a što se tiče vraćanja stvari, idući put ih treba ostaviti na stolovima složene po brojevima i zadužiti po dvije cure za stol - kao kad smo slagale - pa kad cure izvikuju brojeve da nas ne trči pet po jednu vrećicu.

baš mi vas je bilo drago sve vidjeti!

----------


## bucka

kaj ste vec gotove sa razduzivanjem robe????
jeste li vi glavne sefice zadovoljne sa rasprodajom??????  :Razz:

----------


## momtobe

Bilo je izvrsno!
Došla sam malčice prekasno, pa možda nisam stekla dojam čega je sve bilo u početku, ali ljudi su se činili zadovoljni...
Jedino me ubijala znatiželja tko je tko s foruma, a glupo mi bilo doći i pitati. Voljela bih da sam znala, pa da popričamo!

----------


## Mukica

ovaj put smo zalkazali s ID karticama
da smo ih imale sigurno bi nas prepoznala

i meni zao sto nisam skuzila ko je ajvica

----------


## Kejt

i meni je bilo odlično, bez zamjerke, bilježim se i za sljedeći put
i iznenadila me količina robe i opreme ... trebalo je to sve poslagat
i je, bilo bi dobro da smo imali nekakve id pa da se upoznamo konačno

----------


## davorka

Meni je bilo super. Novi prostor mi je odličan, organizacija svaki put sve bolja i bolja. Ja sam bila na Rodinom štandu, interes je bio velik, prodali smo dosta i drago mi je da je ova rasprodaja jako dobro uspjela. S obzirom da smo mijenjali lokaciju mislim da je odaziv ljudi bio iznad očekivanja. Baš sam zadovoljna.

----------


## Frida

Nama (meni i mojoj maleckoj) je bilo SUPER, mada sam se jučer kada smo odlazile doma pitala kako će cure uspjeti sve razvrstati (uvjerena sam da su neke i prenoćile u SC-u), a jutros je bilo :D!
I meni su falile ID kartice, ovako sam zvjerala okolo i pokušavala skužiti who is who!
Svaka čast za organizaciju, nadam se da se sve sa roza naljepnicama prodalo! 

Naravno, volontiramo i slijedeći put...

----------


## ivonna

Meni je isto bilo super, kratko, ali mi je jako drago da sam barem malo uspjela pomoci   :Heart:  
Drugi put cu i ja ponijeti svoju vrecicu jer je stvarno bilo puuuno lijepih i jeftinih stvari...
A vama cure, svaka cast na organizaciji i ulozenom trudu!

----------


## apricot

Mrtve!
Prezadovoljne!
Hvala svima  :Heart:

----------


## Romina

Bilo je lijepo barem na tren bit dio rasprodaje  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Čestitam, cure!!! Prostor je odličan, Rode-volonterke strpljive i ljubazne, kupila sam punu vreću krasne oblekice!
Radoznala ko vrag, moram pitati tko je bila ona jaako zgodna ("kasna") trudnica u crnoj Rodinoj majici i crnoj pletenoj suknji, vrlo kratke kose, šetala je oko blagajni?

----------


## sonya

Kad sam u 8.50 skuzila 20 metarski red šlag me strefio, a onda se počelo pomicati, sve lijepo izorganizirano, s BRDIMA robe...ma super ste curke!   :Smile:   Imala sam par pitanjaca, a sve cure kojima sam se obratila za pomoć bile su ljubazne i susretljive i iako nisam nasla kaj mi je trebalo (sjedalicu 9-18kg) bilo je super i jedva cekam sljedecu  rasprodaju :D

----------


## Lu

> Čestitam, cure!!! Prostor je odličan, Rode-volonterke strpljive i ljubazne, kupila sam punu vreću krasne oblekice!
> Radoznala ko vrag, moram pitati tko je bila ona jaako zgodna ("kasna") trudnica u crnoj Rodinoj majici i crnoj pletenoj suknji, vrlo kratke kose, šetala je oko blagajni?


jel to bila nika?  stvarno je prekrasna!

----------


## Školjkica

ja na rasprodaju stigla skoro na kraju, u 12, ali više radi druženja nego kupovine, volontirala sam u četvrtak i petak (skupa s podmlatkom) i bilo mi je lijepo družiti se sa svim curama. Kad sam ja otišla u petak bilo je još hrpa stvari, zato svaka čast.
Nadam se da ćemo se družit i na sljedećoj rasprodaji...

----------


## Lu

ah da, da ne zaboravim naglasit...ajvicu nazalost nisam uspjela upoznat, ali egzoticna apricot je ispunila sva ocekivanja!!   :Grin:

----------


## tanja_b

Mene je fascinirala brzina. Kad sam došla u 13 i vidjela koliko ima posla, mislila sam da nikad neće biti gotovo. A kad tamo - sve ko po špagici. Svaka čast organizatorima!

----------


## Tea

meni je bilo super, samo mrtva umorna!! valjda me prošao onaj propuh sa vrata, pa me sve živo boli!!! drugi puta negdje sjedim, daleko od propuha 8) .

ni ja pola cura nisam skužila, ali slijedeći put ćemo više inzistirati na imenima! ja ću svoje zalijepiti na čelo!! :D   a možda i na trbuh!    :Razz:

----------


## Matilda

Uh, ovo je gušt. Nakon devet sati stajanja i trčanja prsti na tipkovnici, noge u masažeru.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ja sam došla na reaspremanje na kraju i napokon upoznala ajvicu, Matildu, Teu, tanju_b, Lidiju...
Muki, ajvi ti je ona sitna blonda s naočalama, u živo djeluje tako krotko i samozatajno  :Saint:  ...bar na prvi pogled  :Grin:

----------


## coccinella

Cure, svaka čast na trudu i organizaciji   :Kiss:  , bile ste odlične. 
Poslije sam si poslagala u glavi koliko je to posla prije i poslije rasprodaje da mi vas je stvarno bilo žao!
Rado bih pomogla slijedeći put, ali kad vam baš i nisam blizu   :Crying or Very sad:  !

Inače, ja sam valjda od rijetkih koja je sa nekim forumašicama više brbljala, nego kupovala   :Grin:  !

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Inače, ja sam valjda od rijetkih koja je sa nekim forumašicama više brbljala, nego kupovala   !


 :D

----------


## dolega

> Muki, ajvi ti je ona sitna blonda s naočalama, u živo djeluje tako krotko i samozatajno  ...bar na prvi pogled


ajme,kaj stvarno?
e pa ajvice nisi baš tak glasna uživo kao na forumu  :Grin:  


btw.mene bole noge,al inace je bilo super.

----------


## josie

> Rado bih pomogla slijedeći put, ali kad vam baš i nisam blizu   !


ne vadi se na to, u lipnju znaš gdje si   :Laughing:  

i meni je bilo super i u četvrtak i danas, ali sam tako prozujala kroz sc sa jakovom u slingu, da sam jedva uspjela nešto probrbljati sa curkama.
bravo svakoj curki koja je  sudjelovala u rasprodaji!
svakako bi slijedeći puta baš sve trebale imati ID i volonterke i šopingiterke!

----------


## Marina

Pozdrav svim marljivim rodicama! Danas sam bila na rasprodaji (mada me nema 100 godina, starije članice me znaju) i moram reči da je sve bilo super! Organizacija, brzina, ponuda, cijene, trud i još ostalih stotinu sitnica, sve je bilo odlično! Puno pozdrava od mene i mojih muškaraca!

----------


## Brunda

> Radoznala ko vrag, moram pitati tko je bila ona jaako zgodna ("kasna") trudnica u crnoj Rodinoj majici i crnoj pletenoj suknji, vrlo kratke kose, šetala je oko blagajni?


Naša prekrasna trudnica Nika   :Heart:  
Ja nikako da upoznam vragolanku Ajvicu. Naprosto ne vjerujem da ona može biti samozatajna   :Razz:  
Morat ću jednom na druženje ZPB-ovaca da upoznam ludi duo Ajvi+mamma san.

----------


## Goga 19

Prvi put sam bila na rasprodaji i lijepo tržila.   :Grin:  Sve pohvale organizaciji, fakat je bilo super.  Jedino mi je bilo tak vruće unutra u onoj debeloj jakni (a morala sam se zadržat u shoppingu, i ja sam žensko  :Grin:  ) da mi je skoro pozlilo. Al bum ja došla i drugi put...

----------


## srecica

Bilo je odlicno, prijavljujem se i za slijedeci put.
Sve rijeci pohvale za organizaciju.

Steta sto nije bilo tih kartica ali upoznala sam hrpu cura, dobro da me sad pitas da ih na brojim ne bi mi bas poslo za rukom. Atmosfera je bez obzira na gomilu posla bila uvijek vesela!

Inace sam bila popodne  i cet i pet na primopredaji, zanimljivo iskustvo mora se priznati. Od relanih roditelja do ekipe koja prodaje i igracke koje dobijes besplatno u cornflakse   :Mad:  

Ali definitvno mi je najbolji dio bio rasprodaja. Mene su rasporedili kod stola 7-9, i kratke upute su glasile 'ljudi ce MALO kopati, ti to malo poslozi' ... u prvom naletu ljudi, prva je doletila zena koja je doslovce u jednom zamahu robu sa jednog kraja stola prebacila na drugi :smajlic sa hrpom upitnika iznad glave: 
A komentari kupaca su bili pozitivni, jedino su se zalili na cijene da su im malo previsoke, ali svakom smo pomogli da ipak iskopa nesto povoljno za sebe.

----------


## Nika

Ja sam ovaj puta išla to malo pogledati sa vanjske strane, povela mamu i ajmo u šoping.

08:55 a vani stotinjak ljudi čeka, koji osjećaj, waooo.

Ušli smo oko 09:20, komentari su bili slatki, tipa - bilo bi dobro kad bi rasprodaje bile svaki mjesec, do zašto tak dugo čekamo...
No super je vrijeme poslužilo pa su svi strpljivo čekali.

Na ulazu Biba i Tea, a puhalo užas jedan, cure nadam se da ste dobro fakat ste imale najgore uvjete, vi ste bile na prvom udaru, vibram da se niste razbolile. A i apricot te ivarica i Maja kojima je isto fejst puhalo.

SC je izgledao odlično, puno robe i vrijedne rode radilice. Organizacija odlična a i Rodine majice u novim prepreslatkim bojama. Imamo sve osim roze  :Razz: . Vidiš mogli bi i crvenu staviti u kombinaciju.

Malo sam pošopingirala i obišla sve koje znam a ostale samo škicala, definitivno je falila ID kartica sa imenima. No ja bih se i onda samo smješkala, malo sam srameca. 

Drago mi je specijal da sam upoznala momze  :Love:  

I da, Ajvi - muffina nije bilo jer sam ih ja dosta pojela  :Razz: .

I hvala na komplimentima, ne znam kaj da drugo napišem   :Embarassed:

----------


## MIJA 32

Bilo je super :D 
Ajvicu sam upoznala;mala,sitna...curičak
Dok sam čitala njene postove stvorila sam sliku malo korpulentnije gospođe  :Laughing:

----------


## lidac2004

> jedino su se zalili na cijene da su im malo previsoke, ali svakom smo pomogli da ipak iskopa nesto povoljno za sebe.


ma daj, salis se!!
koje previsoke cijene, svasta  :? 
pa, kaj bi oni htjeli- besplatno??

mislim- kratke hlacice za 5 kn ili bodic za isto toliko je preskup?
ne mogu vjerovati  :shock: .

----------


## TeddyBearz

Pa nisu baš sve cijene bile tako niske.  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

Zaboravih: baš što se bodića tiče, bilo ih je po 2-3 kn, ali i po 20-25.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ja nisam bila na rasprodaji, već na primopredaji u četvrtak i petak, super mi je što sam upoznala dosta cura i prekrasnih bebica  :Heart:  

Komentari (vezani za primopredaju, jer na rasprodaji nisam bila):
1. Mislim da je prevelika razlika u cijenama između donirane robe i robe za koju se traži postotak. Osobno mi je nepojmljivo da itko uopće traži postotak i što se mene tiče skroz bih ukinula tu praksu, ali dobro, ne bih sad zalazila u to. Npr., ja sam vidjela doista genijalnih stvarčica za smiješno male novce (tipa, nove novcate samterice br. 68 za 5 kuna!!!), a opet, kad smo razvrstavale robicu, vidjela sam hrpu ofucane robice za 30-tak kuna! 

2. Posebno me razljutilo što su ljudi pokušavali zaraditi na najnevjerojatnijim mogućim stvarima, pa je tako neka žena donijela gomilu igračkica iz MacD-a (onih što se dobiju *besplatno* uz Happy Meal) i za svaku tražila po 10-15 kuna...Mislim da je to trebalo odbiti.
Isto tako je bilo šrot robice za koju su također tražili neke bijesne iznose...To mi je fakat lihvarski i koma.

Inače, mislim da je rasprodaja fenomenalna stvar i da su cure uhodane do savršenstva!!

----------


## mamma Juanita

S obzirom da sam premetala po rukama robu koja je ostala, tvrdim da je stvarno najveći dio te robe bio preskup.
Mislim, ne možeš tražiti 20 kn za izlizani kombinezon ili 15ak kunića za džemper koji je bio u modi u doba djetinjstva moje mame.
Ostalo je nekoliko stvarno lijepih haljinica, ali 100 kn je much too much.

----------


## lidac2004

ja stvarno nisam vidjela tako visoke cijene  :/ 

ali, slazem se sa vama da je previse za haljinicu dati 100 kuna ili za bodic 20 a za toliko ima i u ducanu.

to su ljudi cija je roba stavljali cijene?

ali, nadje se jeftino- ja sam kupila kratke hlacice Jasmini za 5 kuna, body-benkicu za isto toliko.....
steta sto je bila samo jedna, valjda ce na slijedecoj biti vise   :Smile:  .

prepoznala sam neke cure (muki, apri...) ali mi  je bilo glupo uletiti im kada su bile full u poslu.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Cure, problem je upravo u tome što je to robica koja nije donirana i onda su ljudi stavljali nerealne cijene. I ja sam na primopredaji lagano kolutala očima kad bih vidjela izlizanu i ofucanu majicu za 30 kuna, a dvije minute ranije sam stavila cijenu od 20 kuna na novi-novcati rozi kompletić iz Benettona! Zato bih ja apsolutno ukinula to s postocima, tko neće donirati, ne mora. Većina robice za koju se traži postotak je precijenjena. I stvarno ne znam u čemu je fora - inače svi daju besplatno robicu koju djeca prerastu poznanicima i prijateljima, a na Rodinoj rasprodaji bi zaradili? Bezveze. :/

----------


## ivarica

LR, pa dosta forumasica prodaje robu na rasprodaji.   :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> LR, pa dosta forumasica prodaje robu na rasprodaji.


Svejedno mi se to ne sviđa.

----------


## Lu

ja sam se sokirala kad sam dosla i vidila kolliko ljudi ceka ispred vrata  :shock:  , na rasprodaji sam naletila na frendice s kojima se nikako nisam uspjevala nac na kavi i nisam imala pojma da one uopce znaju za rode...komentari i sve ostalo mi je pokazalo koliko su rodine rasprodaje poznate i omiljene.

moze se naci puno povoljnih stvari...ja na zalost nisam bas sposobna za rasprodaje, mene izguraju svaki put   :Sad:   ali npr frenica koja je bila samnom je za nesto manje od 200 kn nakupovala robe da je nece stic iznosit...od toga dvije toliko prekrasne haljinice kakvu bi samo jednu u ducanu platila 150kn. stvarno genijalno!  cini mi se da ipak (kao i svuda) ima puno veci izbor za curickice. i puno sam ljudi cula da se veseli vec iducoj rasprodaji.
sve je bilo genijalno. 
upoznala sam apri, druge nisam htjela gnjavit sa upoznavanjem jer ja nisam pomagala   :Embarassed:   a svi su bili tako jako u poslu.
Luna, nadala sam se tebe vidjet pa sam sve skicala gdje si...sad vidim da nisi dosla.

----------


## Mukica

ja npr, nisam kupila skoro nis za oskara  :Sad:  

izbor robe za decke te dobi je koma zato jer oni sve zraubaju (oskar ima doma mozda dvoje hlace koje na koljenima nemaju neku pa cak i najmanju rupu)

kosulje ne nosi (ili jako, jako rijetko) a majice isto unisti nekim natrprirodnim talentom pa pretpostavljam da je tak i ostalim deckima 6-9 i da je zato izbor na tom dijelu slab

----------


## Mukica

LunaRocco, pa rasprodaje kao takve ne bi uopce bilo kad bi nastavili s poklanjanjem robe u krug...

ovak svoju robu prodamo, a za istu ili malo vise love nabavimo novu... kakva se NAMA svidja, a ne kakva se svidja nasim prijateljicama koje imaju klince iste dobi, a poklonile bi nam robu... kuzis???

----------


## bucka

ja sam bila na standu od 0-6mj i cijene su mi se uglavnom cinile ok!!! najskuplji je bio jedan potpuno novi,preslatki  kompletic-majica i hlacice za 45 kn!!!!
 piki sam kupila slatku malu traper haljinicu za samo 15kn!! :D

----------


## TeddyBearz

> najskuplji je bio jedan potpuno novi,preslatki  kompletic-majica i hlacice za 45 kn!!!!


Aha, Chicco, još u kutiji.  :Grin:  (Nisam ga ja kupila, kunem se!  :Laughing:  ) 

Ali baš na tom 0-6 je bilo bodića po 20 i 25 kn.

----------


## lidac2004

bucka, si ti crne kose vezane u rep i sa naocalama?

----------


## ms. ivy

odvaljujem..! 

cure, ja sam došla raditi a ne brbljati! a naravno da su svi upoznali apri... ako ništa drugo, ČULI su je!  :D 

i ja sam mislila da je mamma ju malo korpulentnija gospođa.   :Laughing:

----------


## aries24

lidac, ja bi rekla da je to bila teddy
ja sam bila i pitala ju ima li što pelena, ali nisam bila sigurna je li to ona
prije toga sam vidjela još jednu sličnu njoj pa sam bila konfjuzd
posle ja pitam MM-a "jel ono bila teddy" a on samo   :Rolling Eyes:  
ne može vjerovati kako sam počela zaboravljati face
teddy :zasram:

nisam ništa kupila jer nam se nije dalo čekati u redu  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

Nisam, nisam, ja sam bila na 6-12, ne na 0-6.   :Grin:

----------


## TeddyBearz

A inače, i ja si mislim, joj, kako mi je ova cura poznata, hmmmm...  :? i onda tek skopčam da si to ti!   :Laughing:

----------


## aries24

na sljedeću rasprodaju bi svi trebali napisati nick i pritefterit na vidljivo mjesto
i pomagači i kupci
onda ne bi bilo ovakvih konfjužna

----------


## irenask

nama je bilo super, ja sam na prošloj volontirala na primopredaji kao trudnica, nemam tak dobru bebicu kao kejt ili frida da bi mogla s njime cijeli dan
uglavnom kasno smo došli i nismo niš našli ali sam zato za sve svoje novčeke kupila rodine majce  :Smile:  
a najviše smo došli naći se na druženje s jesenjim mamama i bebama (a i nekim tatama)2005, bila nas je cijela terasa poslije u maramama, dojilo se nasred savske... da nije rasprodaje tko zna kada bi se uspjele tako naći a i upoznale smo anchie76 koju sam zamišljala puno strože

----------


## ivonna

A ko su cure sto su radile na kolicima/kindacima i sl...??
Bucka i ja smo u jednom trenu bile skoro zatrpane sa svim rezerviranim stvarima   :Laughing:

----------


## Mukica

Crnka s naocalama je Matilda, a plavusa je Casper

----------


## ivonna

Thanks  :Love: 
Slejdeci put definitivno stvarno trebamo imena  :Wink:

----------


## bucka

> bucka, si ti crne kose vezane u rep i sa naocalama?


ja imam tamno smedju kosu vezanu u rep i naocale,pa ne znam jesi li na mene mislila!!  :Wink:

----------


## bucka

> lidac2004 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bucka, si ti crne kose vezane u rep i sa naocalama?
> 
> 
> ja imam tamno smedju kosu vezanu u rep i naocale,pa ne znam jesi li na mene mislila!!


ali mi zapravo dosta ljudi kaze da imam crnu!!

----------


## pinocchio

rasprodaja je sudeći po atmosferi nakon nje bila super u što uopće ne sumnjam jer su cure rintale ko mali mravi  :Love:  svaka čast. 

super ideja, super realizacija...jedva čekam opet.

----------


## Zoila

Cure svaka cast! 
Ja sam slagala robu za 6-9 i mogu potpisati Muki: 



> izbor robe za decke te dobi je koma zato jer oni sve zraubaju (oskar ima doma mozda dvoje hlace koje na koljenima nemaju neku pa cak i najmanju rupu) 
> 
> kosulje ne nosi (ili jako, jako rijetko) a majice isto unisti nekim natrprirodnim talentom pa pretpostavljam da je tak i ostalim deckima 6-9 i da je zato izbor na tom dijelu slab


Strosene trenirke kao i traperice (velicine 6-9) su bile skuplje nego u nekim ducanima, tak da na kraju sam kupila svega jednu rabljenu majicu za svog mladjeg sina i apsolutno nis za svog prvasa.

----------


## bucka

> bucka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> najskuplji je bio jedan potpuno novi,preslatki  kompletic-majica i hlacice za 45 kn!!!!
> 
> 
> Aha, Chicco, još u kutiji.  (Nisam ga ja kupila, kunem se!


 tocno taj!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## hildegard

i nama je bilo super (MM-u i meni). I jako mi je žao što nisam bliže pa da mogu sudjelovati i na primopredajama.

----------


## sunac

A nama je žao što ste nam daleko pa nismo mogli sudjelovati bilo pomažući bilo kupujući!  :Crying or Very sad:   Nadamo se da će biti još puno prilika da se upoznamo! A možda i da organiziramo prvu slavonsku rasprodaju!

----------


## lidac2004

> bucka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  lidac2004 prvotno napisa
> ...


je, to si onda bila ti.
davila sam te za body-benkice ako se sjecas   :Smile:  .

----------


## lidia

Super organizacija, super prostor. 




> i ja sam mislila da je mamma ju malo korpulentnija gospođa.


I ja isto    :Laughing:

----------


## ivakika

drago mi je da su komentari pozitivni-ja sam prezadovoljna
hvala svima koji su pomogli, ne zelim nikoga posebno imenovati, ali moram spomenuti Fridu i njenu ljepoticu koje su stvarno u paru odgulile lavovski dio-svaka cast

nadam se da se vidimo i slijedeci put i jos jednom hvala svima  :Heart:

----------


## Poslid

> meni je bilo super, samo mrtva umorna!! valjda me prošao onaj propuh sa vrata, pa me sve živo boli!!! drugi puta negdje sjedim, daleko od propuha 8) .
> 
> ni ja pola cura nisam skužila, ali slijedeći put ćemo više inzistirati na imenima! ja ću svoje zalijepiti na čelo!! :D   a možda i na trbuh!


Men i je izuzetno žao kaj sam bila sramežljiva, pa nisam pitala za ime. Činilo mi se da si to ti na vratima, ali nisam bila sigurna. I onda kad smo krenuli, nisam mogla skužiti, zakaj te nisam ništ pitala. :/

----------


## Ena

Ovo mi je bilo prvi put da sam sudjelovala u rasprodaji.
Bilo je super, organizacija, prostor, atmosfera, sve je bilo super.   :Wink:  
Cure svaka čast! 
Svakako ću nastojati pomoći i drugi put.

Imam jedan prijedlog. Dosta me kupaca tražilo praznih vrečica jer su napunili one koje su dobili na ulazu. Pa možda kad bi sljedeći put svaki stol imao nešto vrečica za takve slučajeve, da kupci u onoj gužvi ne moraju tražiti tetu s vrečicama.

Bila sam za stolom 7-9 i stvarno neka robica bila je  preskupa s obzirom da je to rabljena roba, i s pravom su roditelji govorili da za tu cijenu mogu kupiti novo u dućanu. Možda kada bi RODA, roditeljima koji žele prodati svoju rabljenu robu, postavila neki gornji limit cijene za određni odjevni predmet, iznad koje ne bi prodavala.  :/

----------


## mamma san

Nisam bila na ovoj rasprodaji niti u gostima...  :Sad:   Ali se svečano predbilježavam za sljedeću..budem došla malo šljakati i malo upoznat face sa foruma...  :Love:

----------


## Frida

> drago mi je da su komentari pozitivni-ja sam prezadovoljna
> hvala svima koji su pomogli, ne zelim nikoga posebno imenovati, ali moram spomenuti Fridu i njenu ljepoticu koje su stvarno u paru odgulile lavovski dio-svaka cast
> 
> nadam se da se vidimo i slijedeci put i jos jednom hvala svima


  :Love:  Bilo nam je SUPER, doći ćemo mi opet (nadam se da ćemo do druge rasprodaje usavršiti i top kolač foruma - muffine pa da doprinesemo i na tom polju   :Laughing: )

----------


## Tea

> Tea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je bilo super, samo mrtva umorna!! valjda me prošao onaj propuh sa vrata, pa me sve živo boli!!! drugi puta negdje sjedim, daleko od propuha 8) .
> 
> ni ja pola cura nisam skužila, ali slijedeći put ćemo više inzistirati na imenima! ja ću svoje zalijepiti na čelo!! :D   a možda i na trbuh!   
> 
> 
> Men i je izuzetno žao kaj sam bila sramežljiva, pa nisam pitala za ime. Činilo mi se da si to ti na vratima, ali nisam bila sigurna. I onda kad smo krenuli, nisam mogla skužiti, zakaj te nisam ništ pitala. :/


a joj, pa strašno mi je žao što se nismo upoznale! ma stvarno mi je krivo što nisam sve upoznala, ovo su nam ocito jedine prilike da se sve znamo i upoznamo!!

----------


## bucka

[quote="lidac2004"]


> bucka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  lidac2004 prvotno napisa
> ...


 sjecam se,ali mutno jer mi je na standu bilo dosta trudnica!!!  :Wink:  
 nadam se da si onda uspjela izsopingirati body-benkice!!
 :Wink:

----------


## thora

E,kad bi češeće bile rasprodaje rabljene robice,pa da mogu uživati kao što sam uživala na prošloj i ovoj,i da je malo veći prostor,da nebude onakva ludnica.Mada meni to niš ne smeta,jer sam zabila nos u robicu i nikoga i ništa doživljavala.CURE,MRAK STE.Totalno sam ponosna,i nisam jedina, na Vaše strpljenje,vedar duh i pozitivnu vibru koja se osjćala,stvarno ste odvalile posal i pol.Jedva čekam da se ponovi rasprodaja,jer imate veći izbor od dućana, i totalni je gušt "kopati" po hrpama odjeće. :D  :D  :D  :D 


KIAN,21.10.2005.

----------


## MIJA 32

> A ko su cure sto su radile na kolicima/kindacima i sl...??
> Bucka i ja smo u jednom trenu bile skoro zatrpane sa svim rezerviranim stvarima


Ja sam bila treća na kolicima  :Smile:

----------


## Viola

Ja ću samo pohvaliti samu ideju rasprodaje, ponosna sam na sebe jer sam bila kotačić u tom velikom procesu. Kad god budem mogla, doći ću pomoći.
Bilo je malo naporno, noge su mi navečer titrale ko pokvareni semafor ali se isplatilo. I jedva čekam da imam svoje dijete pa da mi se još više isplati  :Wink:  

I pročitala sam na portalu o krađi kolica i autosjedalice, nemam riječi za takve ljude. Ma da su došli i rekli da nemaju i nisu u mogućnosti nabaviti kolica ili sjedalicu, sigurna sam da bi im se pomoglo, al ovako napraviti :shock:

----------


## kovke

Krađa, kakva krađa? :?

----------


## Frida

I ja sam se zgrozila! SRAMOTA, kakvih sve ljudi nema!   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Imam pitanje: Kako ja mogu doći do slikica s rasprodaje? Cure koja ste slikale javite se!!!! Please!  :Love:

----------


## kovke

Sad sam pročitala i jako mi je žao  i to pogotovo jer ide iz džepa Roda

----------


## Mukica

> Krađa, kakva krađa? :?


ovakva;

dodjes s djetetom u rukama na rasprodaju
odes i razgledas kolica
izabers jedna, uzmes ih i volonterki koja je na krupnoj opremi velis da ih ides platit na blagajnu
odes u guzvu u kojoj si otavio dijete i onog ko je s tobom
stavis dijete u kolica... i TKO zna da nisu tvoj, tko zna da si ih maloprije otpeljao s krupneopreme???
onda uzmes nesto robice, odes na kasu, platis robu i odseces van s kolicima od xy kuna koje si bez srama ukrao

ista stvar sa sjedalicom

nakon rasprodaje dodje prodavac kolica po svoj utrzak i tada shvacamo da kolica nedostaju

i... zaista nije fer da tada rode koje mjesec dana rade na pripremi i relaizaciji raspordaje nakon toga vade novce iz blagajne i podmiriju trosak ukradenih kolica... koji nikada nije neka sica, jer kolica uvijek imaju dobru cijenu... a covjek koji ih je donio na prodaju nije kriv sto je oprema ukradena

a ima i ljudi koji u onoj guzvi podmetnu svoju karticu za elektronsko placanje, npr. ja ju "speglam" ne sumnjajuci uopce u to da je kartica ispravna, i na obracunu imamo kaj vidit, a to je da na slipu nema ni imena ni prezimena ni broja kartice nit icega... samo iznos i potpis na osnovu kojeg ne mozes vise nikad pronaci covjeka koji je iskoristio priliku i ukrao rodama te tesko zaradjene kune...

stvarno nije fer    :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  , jer mi se trudimo bit maksimalno fer prema svima

zbog ovakvih cemo stvari, za sljedecu rasprodaju donjet niz pravila kojih cemo se svi morati pridrzavati, a sve u interesu toga da nam rasprodaja svima ostane u najboljem sjecanju, a sve vas - i buduce kupce i buduce prodavace vec unaprijed molimo za razumijevanje

**********

frida daj mejl na pp.. poslat cu ti slike s tvojom slatkicom

----------


## kovke

Ovo definitivno nije lijepo i sramota je da se takve stvari događaju   :Sad:

----------


## srecica

Zao mi je da se te stvari dogadaju.
Ali takvih ljudi ima uvijek, tko zna sto ce im na slijedecoj rasprodaji past na pamet ... i sama radim organizaciji raznih evenata, predavanja pa sam se stvarno svega nagledala, a moras imati bar cetiri para ociju da bi pokusao sve pohvatati.
Moj prijedlog je da uvedete blagajna za placanje kreditnim karticama, gdje ce biti po dvije cure, jedna ce naplacivati a druga popisati podatke vlasnika kartice, jer kad radis sa slipovima nikad nisi siguran. Ja vam se nudim da za slijedeci put isprintam npr. neke kartice na koje upisujes ime_prezime, adresu i kontakt telefon za slucaj kasnije nemogucnosti naplate tog slipa (jer u toj guzvi ti promakne do kada kartica vrijedi, kontrolni brojevi, a i neki ljudi prekorace limit pa svejedno guraju karticu a ti kasnije sa slipom mozes obrisati nos jer novceka za naplatu nema).

Ovo za kolica i sjedalicu nemam rijeci, zalosno je da ljudi ne misle da netko to na kraju mora i platiti   :Sad:

----------


## Kejt

nemam riječi što se tih krađa tiče, stvarno treba uvijek voditi računa da ima svakakvih ljudi 
a fotke - i ja bi koju, može?

----------


## Ena

Ovo s kolicima je stvarno grozno.   :Smile:   :Mad:  
Baš mi je žao.   :Sad:

----------


## Ena

[quote="Ena"]Ovo s kolicima je stvarno grozno.   :Smile:   :Mad:  
[quote]
Potkrao mi se krivi smajlić.
 :Smile:  , trebao je biti   :Sad:

----------


## apricot

koji god da je trebao biti, previše ih je!
je-dan po  pos-tu!

----------


## ana.m

Nisam se nimalo uključila u ovu rasprodaju, što zbog posla, što zbog Janka, ali na iduću moram doći i nešto i donjeti   :Wink:  . Žao mi je što nisma bila i žao mi je što čujem ovako ružne stvari. Pa ne mogu vjerovavati da su ljudi talko besramni. A kaj me uopće čudi  :/ ...
Trebalo bi stavtiti nekog na izlaz kao u Metrou gdje ti pregledaju kolica, istina bace samo pogled na njih, i stave žig na račun. Ili ako netko ulazi sa svojim kolicima, sjedalicom, te iste na ulazu označiti, ili dati ljudima neku potvrdu s čim su ušli. Kao kad ulazite u kabinu pa vam daju broj koliko ste komada robe uzeli...Mislim, kaj drugo kad su ljudni tak jadni i bezobrazni!!! Nek si misli ko kaj hoće

----------


## kovke

i cash only! 8)

----------


## srecica

Kovke, ali dosta ljudi hendla sa karticama i nema uvijek na raspolaganju dovoljno gotovine. Moje je misljenje da ne bi trebalo ogranicavati kupovinu samo na cash, vec samo pronaci odgovarajuci sistem naplate.

----------


## kovke

to je rasprodaja ne troši se puno novaca a tak i tak ti dođe sljedeći mjesec na naplatu. kako se onda može platiti. a i kart. kuće uzimaju postotak, pa rode gube! a i zna se 3 mjeseca unaprijed kad je rasprodaja, pa se novci mogu nekak skupit

----------


## srecica

Ma sve to stoji sto si rekla.
Ali recimo dodes na rasprodaju sa 200 kuna kupiti nesto robice i nades kolica, nosiljku ili sjedalicu za koju nemas dovoljno gotovine, i sto onda?
OK. Mozes otrcati do bankomata, ali eto taj mjesec ne mozes vise dignuti gotovinu i vise bi ti odgovaralo da to platis iduci mjesec.
A sto se tice gubitka na karticama, Rode mogu staviti 5% skuplje za naplate karticom ... ali mislim da je problem zbog te provizije onda ne bi bilo kartica ni na dosadasnjim rasprodajama.

----------


## Ena

> koji god da je trebao biti, previše ih je!
> je-dan po  pos-tu!


Sory.

Možda bi bilo dobro, kad su u pitanju kolica, da kupac podiže kolica samo uz predočenje računa. 
Kada se odluči za kolica, prodavač(ica) na papirić zapiše šifru i cijenu, s tim kupac ode na blagajnu platiti i s računom se vrati po kolica (ili nekom drugom potvrdom).

----------


## irenask

a ja mislila da je cash only i još uvijek patim za jednim cipicama  :Sad:  

što se krađe tiče sramota

a ja si mislila kada me jedna teta na blagajni ispračala s pogledom-kaj gleda-jer sam kupila samo rodine majce-pa ja ne kradem, ja sam mama (očita naivka)

----------


## ivarica

> a ja si mislila kada me jedna teta na blagajni ispračala s pogledom-kaj gleda-jer sam kupila samo rodine majce-pa ja ne kradem, ja sam mama (očita naivka)


nadam se da si krivo procitala pogled   :Smile:

----------


## thora

Je sramota najveća kaj ta lova ide iz rodinog đepa,i ja sam se susrela sa krađom mojih radova,ali na žalost to je surova stvarnost.Kada se takve stvari dogode pomislim da si taj netko možda nije to mogao priuštiti,a potrebno mu je,jer mnogo ljudi je na granci siromaštva.Svatko od nas želi najbolje za svoje djate,i nadam se da će toj osobi ta kolica pomoći,jer lakše je ne ljutiti se.Trebalo bi i osobama koje donesu stvari dati na znanje da je to uvijek mogučnost i da računaju na rizik,tako da ukoliko se takvo što drugi put dogodi da rodicene ne plaćaju cijeli dio već najviše pola.Velika   :Heart:   svim rodicama

KIAN,21.10.2005.

----------


## Tea

trazim na portalu pa nigdje ne mogu naći taj članak o krađi! 
osječam se krivom zato što sam bila na ulazu i izlazu!   :Embarassed:  
ali za tako neke sumnjive slučajeve sam govorila ivakiki i bibi i neke ljude sam i zaustavila, ali ne možeš  baš pratit sve! 
ljudi su mi pokazivali račune, ali ne mogu ja provjeravat cifre na stvarima u odnosu na račune. jednostavno je ljude ne moguće provjeravati tako! 
sa zelenom vrečicom nije nitko izašao, to sam strogo pratila, a ovo mi je sad totalni šok za kolica i sjedalicu!  :shock:

----------


## apricot

Tea, nemoj sebi predbacivati - nemaš ti scanner umjesto očiju!

----------


## Tea

nek mi da netko link članka! 

i mogu li dobiti slikice sa rasprodaje na mail?

----------


## Mukica

ma daj tea... 8)  8)  nisi ti nis kriva...  :Smile:   kaj ti je???
isssssssh i sic taj osjecaj iz tebe

evo ti link... nije o kradji nego je o raspordaji,  kradja se samo uz put spominje... valjda ga zato nemres nac.. i jos uvijek je na naslovnici, 4. po redu... Održana rasprodaja u novom prostoru

----------


## Tea

> ma daj tea... 8)  8)  nisi ti nis kriva...   kaj ti je???


ma *užasno* mi je *krivo* što se to dogodilo!

----------


## casper

Tea, nije to prvi put. Nemoj se sekirati.
Samo je svaki put sve gore i gore.
Odnosno stvari su sve skuplje i skuplje.

----------


## ivarica

> trazim na portalu pa nigdje ne mogu naći taj članak o krađi! 
> osječam se krivom zato što sam bila na ulazu i izlazu!   
> ali za tako neke sumnjive slučajeve sam govorila ivakiki i bibi i neke ljude sam i zaustavila, ali ne možeš  baš pratit sve! 
> ljudi su mi pokazivali račune, ali ne mogu ja provjeravat cifre na stvarima u odnosu na račune. jednostavno je ljude ne moguće provjeravati tako! 
> sa zelenom vrečicom nije nitko izašao, to sam strogo pratila, a ovo mi je sad totalni šok za kolica i sjedalicu!  :shock:


teaaaaaaaaaaaa   :Heart:  
na svakoj rasprodaji dosad se kralo.
na jednoj su nam hranilicu odnijeli pred ocima  :shock: 
nema veze s tobom, nikakve.

----------


## Tea

sad mi je malo lakše, nisam znala da se tako kralo. uvijek sam pretpostavljala da netko mazne nekakavu sitnicu, ali ovako krupne stvari  :shock: .  ja ne mogu shvatit te ljude, kud je jeftino, tud još to moraju ukrast! ja vjerujem da je taj netko došao vama i rekao da nema za sjedalicu, kolica, hranilicu, robicu itd. da bi mu je vi sigurno nekako osigurale, a ne ovako na ovaj način da se postupa sa tuđim stvarima. 
možda bi bilo dobro da pred rasprodaju da se stavi kao mali podsjetnik, da onaj kome je najpotrebnija neka stvar da vam se rađe obrati da se potrudite naći ili mu je nekako osigurati, nego da se stvari kradu. 

potpuno sam za ideju prvo plati, pa onda preuzmi sa štanda, krupne stvari tipa krevetići, kolica, sve što je skupo. i na izlaz definitivno slijedeći puta staviti nekog muškog, jakog, koji bi bio kao čuvar, mislim da bi se na taj način mogle izbjeći ovakve stvari.

----------

